# Honda F1 project.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Greeting fellow slot car guys...lol...

My Wife in her infinate wisdon found my joke about slot car recycling to be in bad taste, ( I thought it was hilarious). So I pledge the following. I will do the Honda F1. I will then auction it off on fleabay or Mr coneys and have them send 100% of all money raised to a charity we as hobby talk/slot car enthuists will select. I do not work fast.. I do have the body preped and ready for me to start laying paint. I have consulted a very good friend on the technique I will have to use to recreate the car and will do my very best to have it completed in the next 4 weeks. So toss some charitys at me so we can all be part of this.. here are a few suggestions...

World Wildlife Federation
Ducks Unlimited
Mydreamworld.com
Victory Junction.

Joes slot aholics is not eliagable. nor any of its affliates.. (coachs recycling, Ed's salvage, GB customs etc etc...)..

I would also ask Hankster to administrate the fund and donate it in Hobbytalks name. Maybe someof my follishness can do something good.


Sincerly

David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would like to make a suggestion. If we donate the money to the American Heart Association I will match dollar for dollar (up to $500.00) the selling price of the car. I have a selfish reason for this. Last summer my life partner passed away from heart disease and helping to solve these problems would be helpful for people worldwide.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a great idea in any number of ways. Doesn't fleabay have a charity auction feature, or is that only at certain times or for specific causes?

And the car - if I put it under a microscope, can I see my house?!?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Great Idea*

Coach,
Thats an awsome idea..Anyway I can help ya I will try for a good cause.

I like the Victory Junction Gang. Kyle Petty and Family does wonders to Help kids have a better life with all their downfalls.

Heart Association.. Helps find treatments and cures for the infamous heart problem that plagues the world 
Anything that helps others gets my vote... 

Now for the others
coaches recycling.....My table looks like an F1 bone yard..lol :thumbsup: 
GB.....I heard that be a good org..  
Eds salvage..would probably buy more rusted and bent tjets anyhow..  
Joe's slot aholics.. Did you see joe's pic..He might need it the worst.. :wave: 
Just kiddin Joe.. 

GB


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hank, that is a incrdiably genrous offer thank you.. I also had major heart surgery 3 years ago, I had my Aerotic Valve and a large portion of my Aeortea replaced so Heart and stroke is very dear to my heart. (Literely). Anyone want to do a case and have sponsers on it? I am going to check ebays charity FAQ see what they offer.. thanks guys car was preped last night I may redo the rear wings on it to bring it up to spec. 


Coach


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Checked with Ebay, they do almost every charity in the world.. I also sent a email to Honda asking for permission and if they would please ask Button Or Barechello to sign the case. Wheter they reply or not will be a different story...lol..GB for the right amount I will paint under a microscope if need be a picture of your house lol...but man thats going to have to be a HUGE donation. I did some mesuring of a xtrac case.. 4 sponser on the front, 4 on the back and two on each end.. So if lets say SCJ wanted a front spot he would add x amount to the charity fund. Also we can stick buissness sized cars under the tray.. Now if anyone doubts I like to do things full out.....I figure whay not make it a big deal? lets make H&s some bucks. we could even do two seperate charitys one on ebay and one for the sponsers. going to do good in two places? just kicking ideas around car is done bathing and is now just drying a light undercoat.. Hope to chronicle the build. I have a Hot spud to stick in it so not only will this car look good its going to be spanking fast....


Dave


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I think what I may have to do is have a limit on my commitment. With luck this could go for a few 1000 bucks and I would be on the hook for that  So I've modified my original offer of if we use the AHA I will match dollar for dollar, up to a maximum of $500.00, the selling price of the car. Hope everyone understands why I had to put an upper limit on it.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I understand totally Hank I just hope we can raise that kind of cash! 

Now While I am waiting to hear back from the boys at Honda.. ( And Waiting and waiting..). I stated working on the chassis.. Ok I know crap about making a x2 go really really fast.. I have a timing advanced arm here already, what else do I need to change out? I think I need to switch ou tthe pickups and springs to silver correct? what else do I need to do? (sillycones of course.) Now gearing? I think we should aim to run this on a light bender track long straights and still get it too stick. So what kind of Mags and gears do I need, if someone can point mt to the correct one sI will get them ordered. Pics coming very soon of the body mods I have started on the original..


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeez Coach, The suspense is killin' me! Is this some twisted form of payback?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tyco..*

Coach,

Is that a slim Tyco or wide pan?? Let me know I will twist one up for ya.. :thumbsup: 
Have some cheater .. aahhh I mean performance parts for tyco..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Its a slim line, would have prefered to do a G3 but the work on a tomy body to even half way resemble the RA07 would have been horredous. So one of my Jordons was sacraficed lol.. 

Bill: In case you haven't learne dyet, I can be a real suspense builder lol.. just ask Joe, Boss or RR about how long the chat cars took.. this is still on schedule will started photos very soon.. hehehehe...guess I could toss a cloth over it thus far and post that up....but that was too cruel for even me, plus I have been sicker then a dog the last week again I hate the spring time crud we get down here...

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> ................. I have been sicker then a dog the last week again I hate the spring time crud we get down here........Dave


Oh man! The Hazel nuts, Birches, and Alders have started early in the PacNW. My head is pounding, dripping and about to get amputated just below my scratchy throat. Pretty soon the big conifers wil start in too! Some folks get it in the summer with the grasses. Me, I get the late winter, early spring crud. I find a big rip off the Testors bottle really helps. LOL. Heck, I'm in the negative numbers on brain cells anyway. 

This is a great project your on, with great intent. My hat be off to you!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

You are a good sort, Coach-
(Plus anything that lites a fire under your bum--I'm all for!   )


I've been following this...
I like your scheme-

Please tell me what and when to do... 




Cheers..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

boss9 said:


> You are a good sort, Coach-
> (Plus anything that lites a fire under your bum--I'm all for!   )
> 
> 
> ...



thats what that itching is.. What you can do my good man is get better and get your royal butt into chat!

Coach


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave,
I'm in one way or the other. Cash, parts, help or all of the above. In fact, I have a nice CHROME 55 Chevy AW I will send ASAP for you to do whatever to start with. Heart probems have all had an effect on all of us. As they say , let's roll. 
Uh, since I'm working on this new POS os PC, send your address so I can send the car and some other stuff for this cause. This board is great. It has helped me many times over plus provided many hours of enjoyment . Not being selfish in anyway, too many of you have helped. But, I'd have to save say a BIG THANKS out to HANKSTER. For putting up with the early days, the AHs and still keeping this place online. Hankster, Thanks! rr/aka Dave

PS: Hank, if you want to make this a sticky, I won't mind.  Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Steve, meant to thank you in chat, but would also like to thank you in public for the awesome high tech chassis the Honda will have under it.. you went way far and beyond.. 

Coach!

Thats is one smoking fast beasts buddy


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*No thanks needed..*

Coach,

No thanks needed bud. It is to a good cause and just like to help :thumbsup: 
Like RR said we all had a brush with heart problems and other physical problems in our families,freinds and even ourself. So if there is a way we can help find cures to even extend life for loved ones and others with these problems. Im just glad to help.. 
And would like to say thank you for takin the time to do this and to hankster for his up to the plate offer,To everyone who jump in on this project, and to all who helps in finding cures to make others life a little easier :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Busy at the Shop*

Wifes I Chicago, Carol's at a friends, so I had a choice. cruise chicks or get some work done, we'll I don't have Joez Dashing good looks or Nodaz drive anymore so I figure the pait shop should be open tonight. This is a group shot 

Front Row

Honda RA07 you may not notice just how much of the orginal car has been removed and how other pieces have been grafted on ( Air Cooler off a SCI Tyrell) Still need to add Top winglets Rear Flare already fabed just need to attach and finish the paint work.. Car will be on a SLICK SLICK GB Tyco this car will also be track tested at Slot FAthers in Plano texas next saturday between 1-3pm I expect 1.8 seconds on the max track. This puppy will howl and is lot lighter then a stock tyco body that it started as.. ( See posting laster this weekend with a comparision.)
Beside it is a Apha Slots Kharma Ghia. AW is going to have to perform a miricle to outdo this body. Aplha Thanks for the Car its awesome!!! Mounted on Lil Lindy Porsche rims to give the correct look.
Middle row.
Another Alpha SLots Renault Alpine, still needs to be detailed and decaled has Onslot Aluminums and weird Jack Silicones. This will also be in the Auction.
Minner Soda Fishin truck in Hot pink Joe this truck was suppose to be in your package but as ya can see I forgot lol...
Next is a RRR 1969 Mach 1. this car is simply stunning on Vincent BBS gold wire rims .
Back other row. SCi Tyrell F1 awaiting Decals and a power plant. and another Panoz Gt1 cuz I got them and you don't lol.. 

Enjoy feedback appreciated.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Honda F1 is something to behold. Obviously a lot of (good) work done! The other stuff is cool enough, but that car is one of a kind!

Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I digem' all Coach. The F-1 is really smooth, Wow! I can really appreciate how much work you've accomplished. It's really not as easy as people think to get stuff straight. I.R. Impressed.

Just send me the radical Ghia and everything will be OK.

Bill


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Coach is that a karman ghia / batmobile?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Dave, what exactly is the pickup truck????

Also, that Kharman Ghia looks strikingly familiar to the new Hot Wheels drag Ghia that was released last year :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Dave, what exactly is the pickup truck????
> 
> Also, that Kharman Ghia looks strikingly familiar to the new Hot Wheels drag Ghia that was released last year :thumbsup:



A '63 Ford F100 i think, not sure. the original was not worth a darn either lol... as for the Ghia you'd have to Ask AlphaSlots he made it I just love the car 

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://mysite.verizon.net/res7hg20/heart.html
Started uploading pics of the cars donated for the auction!


----------

